
How Taser inserts itself into investigations involving its own weapons - subroutine
http://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-report/usa-taser-experts/
======
subroutine
Taser's response to the Reuter's series:
[https://www.axon.com/info/reuters](https://www.axon.com/info/reuters)

